# Contest Photography



## viktorlantos (21 Apr 2013)

As the IAPLC deadline is around the corner i thought i do open a topic on this.

ADA published a nice video on photo capturing at least for the basics.

You probably seen this before:



a week ago or so we also captured one of our tanks. since my partner keymaker (Balázs) is coming from the television field i am not wondered on his crazy setup.  


Saguaro-Forest-IAPLC-Shooting2 by viktorlantos, on Flickr


Saguaro-Forest-IAPLC-Shooting by viktorlantos, on Flickr

What is your setup for contest photos?

I've seen George's shot today on his current tank that is also great and gives a perfect result.


----------

